# Looking for livery, East Lothian



## pony mum (2 February 2015)

Finding it really hard to find DIY livery in East Lothian, anybody got any suggestions?? Tried well known yards but all full. Or any private places willing to take in 2 geldings? Would really like stables and a decent school.


----------



## edinburgh75 (4 February 2015)

We have 2 stables coming available in 4 weeks if you are still interested. The assisted ones we offered before are gone but 2 DIY spaces are coming up next month


----------



## pony mum (4 February 2015)

Hi thanks but your too far away, looking around Haddington, East Lothian area.


----------



## MotherOfChickens (4 February 2015)

have PM'd you


actually I haven't-because I can't!

If Whittingehame isn't too far away try a place (private property) called Redcliff. I don't know who is there now. Also Rockrose (was Sunnyside) at Trapain. There is also Hodges at Bogg's Holdings and another at Saltoun. Try Horse and Outdoor at Macmerry for a list.


----------



## pony mum (4 February 2015)

Thanks, Saltoun sounds interesting, any more details??? Pop into Horse and Outdoor nearly weekly for a look but not seen anything. Rockrose sounds good but a bit pricey for 2 hairy cobs and Hodges was full last time I asked. Thanks for suggestions though, much appreciated.


----------



## MotherOfChickens (4 February 2015)

Sorry, not lived there for a while and I can't remember the name of the yard there. Rockrose used to be good value back when it was just Sunnyside  but they've invested alot of money. There used to be a place on the Elphinstone-Longniddry Road as well, on the right hand side heading towards Longniddry. Sorry, mind has gone blank!

There was also Standing Stone over near Trapain as well. Trouble is these places change hands so often.


----------



## pony mum (4 February 2015)

Yeah Redcoll's near Longniddry but their full too ! Not to worry, we'll keep on searching, something's bound to turn up ( fingers crossed).


----------

